# Holiday in Ireland - East Coast verus West Coast?



## Daisy Jones (11 Aug 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to plan a week break in Ireland.  We are travelling from the North West.  Originally I was planning Cork City for a couple of nights to begin and travel through Kerry and the West coast home.  Now I am thinking the South East as neither of us has ever been there. Would New Ross be regarded as a good base to travel around the South East and travel home via the East cost for a change?  

Any suggestions appreciated.  I am crossed eyed checking google maps!


----------



## Eithneangela (11 Aug 2012)

Why not travel across the Northern coastline, then hightail it down to Wexford on the M1/M11. Best weather is in the sunny south east, lovely beaches, lots of hotels/B&B's/rental accommodation. Head for the Gorey area, that'll bring you in easy distance of many lovely beaches, woodland walks, shopping in Esmond Street, then head down to Enniscorthy and over to New Ross. Sounds like a lot of driving but worth it!


----------



## dogfish (11 Aug 2012)

Just back form Kenmare for a week.  Plenty of places to eat out and drink.. a great base.  Very nice town.  On the Ring of Kerry and the Beara peninsula.  I went fish, cycling and hill walking.  Also went into Killarney national park.  Loved it and would recommend it to anybody.


----------



## Daisy Jones (17 Aug 2012)

Thank you both so much for your comments.  Kenmare here I come! I cannot wait.


----------



## seantheman (17 Aug 2012)

Eithneangela said:


> Best weather is in the sunny south east,


 Dunno so much about that this year in particular, Donegal has been basking in sunshine this summer


----------

